# ReelArt Sheena statue Painted photos



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)




----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

She's an absolute Knockout:thumbsup:


----------



## Gillmen (Oct 16, 2004)

Jaw dropping!! From the ground to he top of her hair! Vivid bright colors and excellent execution of the right techniques brings this kit to life. Congrats on a masterpiece!:woohoo:


----------



## Dr. Pretorius (Nov 17, 2000)

*WOW!
That is just fantasic work.*

:thumbsup:


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

I think I wnt to marry her !....er,....um...I mean......Nice job BatToys !


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

This looks great! I love the leopard print suit. Just nicely done. You figure guys always do the nicest stuff!
Chris


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*WOWZA!!!*

*Very well done!! What they said! :thumbsup:*


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

More photos. The Sheena statue will be up for preorder soon at http://reelartstudios.com/


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

She's gorgeous BatToys!! Excellent work!!
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Amazing. I don't suppose that's fake fur she's wearing!


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

This is a Reel Art Studios PRE PAINT! Not a kit.
Google Reel Art Studios and wander around that site, there are several neat pieces for sale there.

Dave


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

I am amazed at the animal print. I still have problems trying to do fish net stockings. She looks real!


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

Reel Art does some great pre-paints. They have a Doc Savage piece in the works that's amazing.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

*Sheena Statue Preorder page*

The Sheena statue in now available for preorder. I ordered three and alerted 1000plus Sheena fans. Details here:
http://reelartstudios.com/Shop/shop.htm


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

WOW!!!


----------

